# 63 Caddy Hearse body for Tjets



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

When I saw this *63 Cadillac Hearse body for Tjets* on eBay, I thought of the several forum guys who dabble in horror or macabre themes for some of their cars. For some reason, an undead Hooters theme came to mind (I have no idea why). .

Many of the rest of us can remember a simpler time when one of the standard announcements at high school football games was: "Ambulance service for tonight's game is provided by Shazbott & Fonebone Funeral Home" (there was never need to ask for a "moment of silence" after that announcement - it was a done deal as all the freshly-minted "young adults" momentarily pondered their newfound sense of mortality). 

Nonetheless, ambulance service was often provided by funeral homes, and the resemblance between the ambulances and the hearses was striking - often the same model of big-engined domestic sedan with a lengthened or enhanced station wagon body and specialized equipment from the same custom coachbuilder. File the landau irons off this resin Caddy and replace them with a painted-on red cross (maybe with speed-lines added) then add a couple of small red bullet-tailed flashers above the windshield, maybe one or two more ahead of the grille, and a simple siren on the roof or left fender, and it's a typical early '60's private-owner ambulance. 

Maybe Shazbott & Fonebone are providing the ambulance service for your local racetrack, too. It's good publicity, and every once in a while, they get lucky. :drunk:

-- D










'64 Pontiac, Waxahatchie Texas









'60 Buick Premier, by Flxible (note the modded headlights)









'56 Cadillac stretch ambu by Superior Coach. The rakish Nomad slope of the loading door must have offered a great view to the stretcher-bound patient.









If not, this '64 Olds Vista Cruiser ought to do the job. I guess these guys put the patient in head-first, so he could stare up through the nifty-silly second windshield, into the dark starry skies and contemplate infinity.









This '48 Caddy isn't mortuary-owned, but it has the typical doodads of the time. Dig the red turn-indicator/flasher lenses.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool stuff!i guess a ghostbusters caddy is a no brainer too,from this thread!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been on an ebay car watching kick lately, and this one fits the theme of this thread perfectly!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0435357677&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The custom coach-works company raised the hood dome / firewall to match the rest of the body.

I'm currently in a down cycle as far as production. And with the kids getting out of school soon, the odds are it will be a while ( through the summer, anyway). I am stock piling ideas though while I'm down. Wagons,4X4s, ambulances, hearses, fire trucks, buses, and a few other oddballs are in my gun sights. I hate being in a slump..


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I've been on an ebay car watching kick lately, and this one fits the theme of this thread perfectly!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0435357677&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> ...


You've got a good eye for model finding SCMan. One of us can buy that bad boy, clay it up, and cast it with that shrinking resin to bring it down to 1/64 or 1/72... :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Where can we get 4 tons of clean clay??? LOL !!! My posting, like the others, it there for inspiration purposes only Russ!!! I'm pretty sure by the time we had that bad boy shrunk down to 1:24th scale we'd start losing detail!! :lol:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Where can we get 4 tons of clean clay??? LOL !!! My posting, like the others, it there for inspiration purposes only Russ!!! I'm pretty sure by the time we had that bad boy shrunk down to 1:24th scale we'd start losing detail!! :lol:


Then it would look like one of my castings!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great inspirational pics. (now I want to quite my job & just build slot ALL DAY!)*



resinmonger said:


> You've got a good eye for model finding SCMan. One of us can buy that bad boy, clay it up, and cast it with that shrinking resin to bring it down to 1/64 or 1/72... :freak:


I'll be right over to help clay the windows. This is gonna take forever. I already have an ho rubber chicken that we can cut the head off and have it sticking out the front grill. 

It is weird how post like this make me re-think my builds. Have a station wagon I picked up from Greg Gipe (resin but, not his mold...it has a long wheelbase so, I need to figure that out...someday) that needs some emergency lights, Hooters Hearse paint job & a rubber chicken head sticking out the front grill now...someday! Hey a rubber chicken head sticking out with it's head stuck between the rear doors too?

Doba supplied me with some bugs and chickens. Thanks and don't worry that Pest Control truck with the roach on top build will get done someday....aaaah there is that someday word again. Yo Word & Whaaaaaaaaaaats up?

Bob...Dslot that Hooters Hearse build is a great idea...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Zilla,

Go with the chicken's feet hanging off the front and the head sticking out the back for that full penetration look... :freak:

Hutt


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> Zilla,
> 
> Go with the chicken's feet hanging off the front and the head sticking out the back for that full penetration look... :freak:
> 
> Hutt


:jest: Good God that is funny....ahahahahahaaha


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Matchbox has 2 '63 Caddys that would work: Hearse and ambulance. Its a long, narrow one so you'd be looking at a 4-gear, or either a T-jet or Tyco narrow chassis with the front axle mounted in the body. The one linked up here is actually based on that mold, but shortened down considerably. I have one somewhere that I meant to cast up. Might just have to bust it out, since I cast up a new body this weekend....


----------

